
Thrusters powered by ionic wind may be an efficient alternative - ari_elle
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/ionic-thrusters-0403.html
======
richo
> Give off no heat

I'd love if someone had a link for this.. I thought termodynamics ruled out
running tons of current through something about any heat?

